
Ask HN: What are the best data visualization tools/frameworks you have used? - mikeg1991
I&#x27;m looking to host some data visualizations for a personal project online. The list of tools and frameworks is a bit daunting.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a framework or product that can be used to report off a postgreSQL back end database hosted on the cloud, and deployed to the web in a dashboard style.<p>R is frequently mentioned as a leading data viz solution, but I&#x27;m somewhat weary to use it. This is due to the fact that I&#x27;ve heard it said that R is dying, and don&#x27;t want to devote time to gain skills that won&#x27;t be of use in the future.<p>Any guidance would be appreciated!
======
elchief
R is not dying. Have you looked at Shiny?

Please tell us if you're looking for free/FOSS/paid solutions

Linux/Unix? Java okay? What kind of cloud memory are we talking? These tools
tend to be memory-intensive

~~~
mikeg1991
I have not heard of Shiny, will take a look. I'm wary of trusting people when
they say "X is dying", so good to hear that's not true. I'll check more of the
R visualization frameworks/tools.

Looking for free/FOSS.

Currently working off a Linux Ubuntu AWS server. Fine with Java/JS (D3 seems
to be the leader for us right now in our selection). We're working off the
free tier of AWS while prototyping but are planning to scale up our cloud
memory as needed. The summarized data set itself is small at this point (less
than 2GB) so we are thinking that we won't run into a memory issue.

Thanks for the info!

